# Hey everyone! I'm Reichelina



## Reichelina (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello to everyone! 
I'm reichelina. It's awesome to be here. 
Can't believe such forum exists! 

I like writing and all but i'm not a professional. 
I was a writer for school paper my entire school life but that's it. Apart from that I just write poems, short stories, excerpts for fun. Hopeless romantic here.  

I'm kind of a weird girl and i like talking to people online and joining forums (about the stuff i like) and i never ever thought there'll be forums for writers and all until recently. Hahaha. 

Thank you so much!  
Have a nice day!


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 19, 2015)

:hi: Nice to meet you, Reichellina. Poetry is a fine skill, all that imagery condensed into a sonnet... haiku... free verse *tips hat* Be a hopeless romantic and go for it, but mostly -- enjoy it!


----------



## Reichelina (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you Aquilo!  It's very nice to meet you!


----------



## synpre (Nov 19, 2015)

Tsk "weird", that just not being normal. And normal is synonym for ordinary; Who wants to be ordinary?


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome, *Reichelina*! We cater to both poets and short story writers here. Take a look around, and feel free to message a mentor if you have any questions ... 8)


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 19, 2015)

Reichelina said:


> Hello to everyone!
> I'm reichelina. It's awesome to be here.
> Can't believe such forum exists!
> 
> ...



Welcome Reichelina! Weird is fabulous... My name is Julia and I ssssnap the whip in the poetry thread.. hope to see you there...


----------



## PaperbackWriter (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome, fellow newbie! I've been a member of many forums but never before have I found one with more content, dedicated members/staff and "adult-like" behavior. I put "adult-like" in quotations because while people here generally seem respectful, articulate and mature, many of them clearly haven't lost their childlike enthusiasm. I hope you enjoy discovering all this site has to offer.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi, Reichelina and welcome.

Like you, I write short stories, poetry and short pieces (humour, in my case) so it's lovely to meet a kindred spirit. Weird is wonderful too - you will fit in here just fine. 

Take a good look around and jump in with a few comments as soon as you find a thread that interests you. Once you have ten posts you will be able to share some of your own work for critique - I'm looking forward to seeing what you have to offer.

You will enjoy the friendly supportive community we have here and you'll feel at home in no time. Don't forget to check out the competitions too.

If you need any help finding your way around, just send me a pm and I'll be pleased to help.

jen


----------



## 20oz (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome Reichelina. You'll like it here.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forums Reichelina!

We have sub-forums for poetry and prose. Be sure to check out the competitions on here as well, we even have one for poetry! Also, you might want to check out the Mentor Directory. 

I hope you have oodles of fun on here!

Cheers!


----------



## Reichelina (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow! Thank you all! 
I've been reading some stuff here and so far, wow. You're all talented.  
I'm so glad I found this site!


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 23, 2015)

Reichelina said:


> . . . You're all talented. . . .



It takes one to know one! 

Welcome in our midst, Reichelina. 

What a delightful name, does it have any special meaning?​ 
With love - Aquarius  

:smile:​


----------



## Enaragon (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello, you said you were a hopeless romantic. Does that mean a majority of your works will be about romance?


----------



## Folcro (Nov 24, 2015)

Reichelina said:


> I like writing and all but i'm not a professional.



[strike]Neither am I and I'm better than all of them[/strike]
Professionals are overrated. I'd much rather have you.

Bit of a hopeless romantic myself, but never got to into poetry, more of a brooding novelist. 

I love your name, by the way, just that right mix of familiar and exotic. I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Reichelina.

It is nice to see your enthusiasm and I am sure you will find a lot going on that you can engage yourself with. Please have a good look around and feel free to ask any questions if need be. Good luck in you writing endeavors. :eagerness:


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi and welcome. There are some really great people here who can join you on your journey to becoming a better writer.


----------



## escorial (Nov 28, 2015)

View attachment 10718


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Nov 28, 2015)

Reichelina said:


> Hello to everyone!
> I'm reichelina. It's awesome to be here.
> Can't believe such forum exists!
> 
> ...



Not only did you find a forum for writers, it just so happens that you have found the best one. 

Why do I say it's the best one? Simple, really. Everyone here wants to see the others here succeed. There is always great advice being floated around, and you will get great critiques on the items you post.

Enjoy yourself, post a few times, get a couple of critiques under your belt and you'll be well on your way.


----------



## Reichelina (Nov 30, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> It takes one to know one!
> 
> Welcome in our midst, Reichelina.
> 
> ...



Hi aquarius! 
Sorry it took me a while to reply! 

Reichelina is my name and nickname combined. Hahaha.  
I take that your zodiac sign is Aquarius? Haha.



Enaragon said:


> Hello, you said you were a hopeless romantic. Does that mean a majority of your works will be about romance?



Hey! Sorry late reply! I write short excerpts. Some are romantic, some are tragic, depressing, sad, whatever you call it. I write to express how i feel without directly saying what i'm feeling, makes sense? Hahaha. I'm also a bit of a loner. It's a dangerous combination to be both hopeless romantic and a loner. Haha. It's nice to meet you!



Blade said:


> :hi:Welcome to the forums Reichelina.
> 
> It is nice to see your enthusiasm and I am sure you will find a lot going on that you can engage yourself with. Please have a good look around and feel free to ask any questions if need be. Good luck in you writing endeavors. :eagerness:




Thank you so much, Blade! 
Sorry it took me a while to reply. I was in a birthday leave hahaha. 
Thanks for the warm welcome!



escorial said:


> View attachment 10718



what's frau reich? Hahaha.



Folcro said:


> [strike]Neither am I and I'm better than all of them[/strike]
> Professionals are overrated. I'd much rather have you.
> 
> Bit of a hopeless romantic myself, but never got to into poetry, more of a brooding novelist.
> ...



Hey, Folcro! 
Nice name! 

When I was younger I'd write short stories (by short I mean long. Hahaha). I prefer excerpts though, like short episodes/parts of a story. I like it that way cause I usually have many unconnected ideas, which I though was frustrating at first. I learned to use that as an advantage. Haha. 
 Like this.


_*Gameplan.*__*1. Graduate. 2. Military. 3. Stay alive. *_
_*4. Come back to me. *_


_*Sounds easy? *_

_*That's four years. *_
_*Four. Years. *_


_*People change their minds after deciding four minutes ago. *_
_*This is just insane. So the idea of the fourth step may be buried deep or burned to ashes. Maybe we can't be published as a romantic novel. Maybe all we can be is a tragedy. *_

_*I just need him to live. *_
_*His heart beating. Alive.*_

_*"Stay alive? That's it? There's got to be the fourth one. *_
_*What else will I live for then?", he's almost shouting. *_

_*Indeed. Tragedy. *_


*crlc*


Yeah. I'm not that good. I just wanted to show you how I write stuff. 
If you would understand my writings and where i'm coming from, you would get a glimpse of who i am. 
Half of what I write is based on my life. Hahahaha. 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## paryno (Dec 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forums! Nice to meet you, I'm new as well and beginning to write again. I loved it but life got too busy, but now I need to take time and start the write again. I'll share when I have some things written again . Welcome to the forum!


----------

